# Found this on Craigslist.



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

_Amazing! How do some people get so ballsy? Read on....

We are currently looking for people to help sponsor a very low budget wedding. 
A typical question: 
What is a Sponsored Wedding? A sponsored wedding is when you have different elements such as the wedding cake, dress or catering donated at no charge, in exchange for advertising. For example, the florist may offer flowers for free or at a discount in exchange for being able to put their logo on the wedding invitations and/or place cards. 
Anyhow our wedding is fast approaching and we really want a great day so if you are trying to get your name out there this may be a good way of going about it. It helps both parties involved! If you would be intrested please email me back, thankyou very much! 
every little bit helps. 
Also photography students are more then welcome also! _ START CLTAGS


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Welll...

Food is free or pretty much free, right?  And caterers aren't really cooks, I mean they have regular day-jobs and all, right?  And all that other stuff? renting a hall, coordinating?  Anyone can do that.  Hey, who am I not to give a small business a leg-up by providing free advertising?
Oh, and btw, how come you can't get me a discount on booze?......


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

We had this discussion over at another catering forum last year.

a bride  had emailed a similar request

here's the funny responses that other caterers came up with

"I would consider this if the bride wore our name on her wedding dress and the groom tattooed our logo on his forehead. The officiant and choir, before pronouncing them husband and wife, must also recite our new jingle. Our banners would be put up at the ceremony and reception, but must not be blocked by any wedding decor."

 I actually cut and pasted that response to a similar ad on craigslist and got a reply from the bride
saying ""LOL yur funny"

another buddy took it a step further and posted

"THIS IS AWESOME!
I would TOTALLY do this. Like Steve, I have a few requirements:

1) My logo would have to be on BOTH the bride and groom, front and back. (smaller on the front, like a 6" lapel button for him and our sandwich wrappers around the bouquet, but a full 12" logo on the back with our website.)
2) The officiant would have to say "Welcome and thank you for coming to the NAME OF CATERING CO/, Smith/Jones Wedding." And every time they mentioned the bride and groom they would have to say our name.
3) The MC would have to mention our name at least 15 times during the evening and work it in like: "The NAME OF CATERING CO Happy couple are taking their first lap around the dance floor. While this may be their first time together, it is definitely not the first time for our caterer, insert NAME OF CATERING CO. They have done over a hundred weddings and specialize in special occasions just like this one. Please go visit the NAME OF CATERING CO  booth at the back of the room to schedule YOUR bridal consultation..."

4) We get a booth inside the venue.
5) Every 10 minutes I would have a "little-person" on a mini horse ride through the venue shouting "yee-haw, get your grub on with NAME OF CATERING CO"
6) The bride's garter and corsage would have to be branded NAME OF CATERING CO logo gear
7) I get a 5 minute video played between the bride and groom dance and the cutting of the cake.

Crazy! I would TOTALLY propose those conditions to anyone that would suggest a sponsored wedding. Oh please, oh please, oh please call me!!!"

Just figured we could all use a laugh in this ever growing tougher economy.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what a hoot!


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, I am sure we could all use a good laugh with this crappy economy


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

That's great!  I'm going to cut and paste.  Any objections?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

We call this a schnorer, get a life . After seeing this, you would have to pay me to attend the affair much less cater it.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

lentil said:


> That's great! I'm going to cut and paste. Any objections?


none what so ever, as I said, I too cut and pasted it and sent to some moron who posted on the NYC craigslist last year.


----------



## fechers'panache (Jan 13, 2010)

This is hilarious! "This marriage is brought to you by...." There could also be an anniversary clause requiring the married couple to sponsor radio and newspaper advertising for our business each year on their anniversary. Oh, and an offspring clause requiring said couple to use MY services for ALL future birthday cakes for their children AND, when the time comes, they are committed to using our services when their children get married. Goodness, I'm rewriting my contracts right now!
Gimme a break!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I bet they will be bartering with a divorce lawyer soon. I have now seen everything..............


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

ChefBillyB said:


> I bet they will be bartering with a divorce lawyer soon. I have now seen everything..............


One of the more "memorable" weddings I did was a private affair in the bride's home. Everything went O.K., it's just that the bride was wearing a very low-cut gown and I couldn't help but notice a Man's name tattooed across her, um.... chest.

Although there was a stack of wedding invites right next to me, I just didn't have the heart to open one up and check out the groom's name.........


----------

